# Second Skin SPL Sludge - beta testing - instructions & pics



## slamnride (Oct 8, 2009)

So Ant has come up with a new, more aggressive concoction of Spectrum and Spectrum Sludge that you may have heard about. Its named SPL Sludge. It has ground up bits of recycled tires added with a few other changes in to make it act as a tough attack against vibration. It is meant to stick to metal, therefore bare car surfaces and layering on top of second skin products is fine. It is still in the works for fine tuning, but I've played around with it on my own car; here is what you'll get:

A 1 gal bucket of sludge (altered spl sludge) a bottle of activator, and a gallon of tire shreds. (the picture gallon says spectrum because there is no label for spl sludge yet)








the tire shreds
















the spl sludge without shreds or activator









Here's what I bought for the project. I Had some of these things, but I wanted to get everyone a realistic cost for everything, so I went to lowes and spent $13.41. On my List was a 5gal bucket, a drill mixer, a mixing cup, a 12 piece pack of sponges, and a paint brush (which I have not yet tested with).









Use the full bottle of activator for 1 gallon of sludge. One of the keys with this test was to see how many tire shreds to add to the mix...with previous testing, Ant (and myself) and simply dumped in shreds until we _think_ its okay. This time I measured to give a guideline. I used 1¾ Liters of tire shreds and got good results. 
started with 2 litershttp://secondskinaudio.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=45








ended with 1/4 left








mixed it all up (added a bit of water, but you wont need to)


----------



## slamnride (Oct 8, 2009)

2nd part continued:
and applied.
























It becomes somewhat dry to the touch after 24hours. It does not drip unless you are like me and caked the hell out of it while it was upside down; and even then, I had to try to get it to drip. This stuff is fantastic for application, even though I'm a messy applicator. The best thing about this stuff is that it won't stain clothes. This is me at the end.









I planned on taking a picture of the shirt when It got out of the washer, but I couldnt point out which one it is.

My trunk Lid was shown to Ant today. He is happy with how it came out, and so am I. Ant said to give it 1-3 weeks to dry before I can expect a lot of results. Its been 10 days and its phoenominal. An hour after application I let it have it, shut the trunk lid and blasted my subs, port firing 2 feet from the lid. Opened the trunk and the lid looked like nothing happened with the sludge at all! The stuff didnt get affected by the port wind, and I guarantee that it got plenty.

Now my lid does move a little, yes, but silently. It moves much less than before, and is super quiet (Now i just need to pull my rear bumper to deaden the rattles on that lol.) This stuff is no joke, super heavy, thick, easy to apply, and extremely effective.

I tried it on plastic too. Ant said it will not be super effective on plastic, but I figured I had nothing to lose. Its on my deck lid, mostly over Damp Pro, but some of it directly on plastic. Its staying on great, but I cant make a full comment on it because its not being given the full flex until my new 3250 comes in. If you have any questions you can PM me. There are a few more pics at
http://s710.photobucket.com/albums/ww103/slamnride/spl sludge/


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the step by step. I've got a few gallons of sludge in my garage that I haven't applied to anything yet. I was planning on using it all on the Civic, but I think I'll hit the undercarriage of my next car with it.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't think I could use it anywhere but under the car, just too fugly. But come spring my wheel wells are begging for some attention, so hopefully this product is out of beta by then.

- D


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You can take a wet paint brush and make the surface look better. I did that in my old car and it looked decent. I imagine you could spray it on with a gravtex gun...you could the old stuff.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Could you apply this tire shred/sludge onto the bare metal and then put something like second skin and/or ensolite over that in order to de-ugly it?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

tinctorus said:


> Could you apply this tire shred/sludge onto the bare metal and then put something like second skin and/or ensolite over that in order to de-ugly it?


 
Certainly..
Spectrum doesn't look so bad when it is sprayed though.

ANT


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

guessing when sprayed it looks more like a bed spray on liner look? 

nice instructional though


----------



## Troy9 (Nov 22, 2009)

spray will definately look better


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am looking to add something to the rear quarter panels of my mustang to help kill the sound from my side exhaust when I do not want to hear it. Would this be good to use or would you recomend the damplifier and luxery liner pro instead?


----------

